
Sedentary behaviour and life expectancy in the USA (2012) - laurex
https://bmjopen.bmj.com/content/2/4/e000828
======
foxyv
A lot of people try to blame obesity and poor health on the lack of active
behavior in the USA. "You're a sedentary person therefore you end up fat" is
the idea. But more often than not I see active people get fat from the
horrible sugar laden food and getting out and moving is painful and horrible
for them. It happened to my brothers and my parents, it happened to friends
and family and it happened to me.

Lately I've been getting it under control with fasting and home cooked meals.
But it's seriously hard in America to avoid the horrible food. It's freaking
everywhere.

------
yhoneycomb
This is pretty weak imo. The effect could easily just be due to the fact that
someone who is morbidly obese probably isn’t capable of standing for very
long. Because they would be included in the sitting group, it would easily
skew the data. Not a fan of this study at all.

~~~
mikekchar
3 hours is a very short period. I can't think of a single day in my life where
I sat for less than 3 hours. I mean, I glanced at the paper and as far as I
can tell that include eating breakfast, lunch and dinner (easily 1.5 hours
right there). Even if I'm on my feet for the whole working day, I guarantee
that I'll be taking a rest at night either playing a video game, reading a
book or watching TV.

Saying that, I basically don't believe the study. The data was self reported
and I literally don't believe that there is a statistically significant
portion of the population who sit for less than 3 hours a day _on average_.
Maybe I'm just misunderstanding the study...

~~~
everdev
It would probably be more useful to study primitive tribes and see how long
they sit per day to see what our bodies might be adapted to.

I also find it hard to believe that people can sit for less than 3 hours per
day consistently, given commute times as well.

You'd have to be doing manual labor on your property from sun up to sun down
and only sit from sun down until bedtime to get close to 3hrs.

~~~
Arnt
You're confusing self-reported sitting with objectively measured sitting. The
paper mentions both, mentions the rather large difference, and the reported
correlation with life expectancy is for self-reported sitting.

~~~
AstralStorm
A person who self reports little sitting is just likely to have a standing or
physical job. So this is a weak version of correlating physical activity.

------
bashwizard
If that's true I'd be dead by now.

